
My crazy 2016 resolution: MVP every two weeks - olegkikin
http://www.olegkikin.com/devblog/2016/01/01/mvp-every-two-weeks/
======
bikamonki
Don't.

Better spend a couple of weeks selecting one and do a damn good product.

I know where you come from, I mean that feeling of having muchas 'great' ideas
and wanting to try them all. Many of us HN readers feel the same. That's
great, the world needs great ideas, but it also needs great ideas that turn
into great products (not necessarily talking money here).

If you are old enough you'll remember them CDs with 'one hundred PC games'. It
was fine to kill some time playing somewhat fun games but not one was a great
game. Same will happen with your 50 MVPs.

Pick one, run the full course. You will not get bored of adding features to a
successful product.

What to do with the other 49? Share them, write them down, colab with someone
already doing them, plan them for the future, etc.

~~~
olegkikin
I've tried that. Spent a few months working on one thing, and it got nowhere.
Then I developed two small sites in a week, and they've been making $150-300
per month ever since.

I assure you, if one of these MVP projects takes off, I will polish it to
perfection.

